# Looking for an art mentor/"master"/"mistress"



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

Herro ~

I has an issue. :c

I'm an artist, and I genuinely love drawing... but I often cannot find the motivation to keep at it. The older I get, the worse this issue becomes. I try to surround myself with inspiration, but it rarely works...

Soooo... I thought maybe I could take another approach. I would like to find someone to encourage me to pump out some art. I'm a procrastinator, and I need someone who would "order" me to draw so that I have a reason to start sketching. (They kinda need to be stern about it, though...  ) Almost like a drawing boot camp? I donno.

But I'm thinking it could be fun for both of us, as it would entail free commissions and creative thinking. I have my own characters, but I don't mind sketching others.

So, someone! Make me into your "art slave"!


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2013)

Just offer freebies sometimes and actually do all of them. Doing art for others can get you motivated. 
No need to get creepy about it.


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not being creepy, I'm being silly. I'm not sure if I can commit to that, but I appreciate the idea. The thing is I *want* to draw, but I feel like I need someone to remind/push me. I used to have a friend back in highschool that insisted I draw daily. We discussed ideas daily and I ended up pumping out a handful of pencil sketches a day. I may be wrong, but... i feel like serious encouragement would help.


----------



## Reckless (Sep 22, 2013)

Well I mean I've got a fairly new 'sons that needs some art...care to give it a shot? I've just got a text description and there's no real set design for the character so I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. If you wana give it a try though, I'm looking for a pretty basic male wolf 'sona. His colors are a chestnut/light brown as the main, and then just mixed in blonde and gold colors for accents, but then light grey for like ear tips, tail tips, other accents, etc. Also, I want him wearing like studio headphones if you know a good way to draw that. I'd really like some art for this character, so get to it! Haha but just kinda go with whatever you think looks best. I don't really have a set pose or anything I want for him. Have fun with it! If you want to contact me when you're looking for motivation or you just don't know what to draw, just drop me a pm or something! I'm on here pretty much every day, so we could have some fun coming up with art ideas. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 22, 2013)

Reckless said:


> Well I mean I've got a fairly new 'sons that needs some art...care to give it a shot? I've just got a text description and there's no real set design for the character so I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. If you wana give it a try though, I'm looking for a pretty basic male wolf 'sona. His colors are a chestnut/light brown as the main, and then just mixed in blonde and gold colors for accents, but then light grey for like ear tips, tail tips, other accents, etc. Also, I want him wearing like studio headphones if you know a good way to draw that. I'd really like some art for this character, so get to it! Haha but just kinda go with whatever you think looks best. I don't really have a set pose or anything I want for him. Have fun!



OP wasn't offering free art, so perhaps read a thread properly next time? 
Edit to clarify: they are offering art in exchange for the mentoring, from what it seems like.



OP: if you need that much of a motivation to keep drawing, perhaps drawing is just not something for you? Honest answer, not trying to troll / bait.
I mean, I'm a procrastinator too, but even I start pieces from time to time. 

Plus, asking for someone to mentor you is asking a lot from one person, in terms of time-commitment.
If you are really serious about needing a mentor, it may be best to just look for art-classes in your area. From what I've noticed, mentoring over the internet is kinda difficult as unless you're streaming / videochatting, it's kinda hard to show someone how to do things properly. Yes, there's redlining and critiques, but ... I think an IRL art-class would still be the best option, honestly.


----------



## Reckless (Sep 22, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> OP wasn't offering free art, so perhaps read a thread properly next time?
> It could save you a whole lot of trouble. :I
> 
> 
> ...


I'm aware (but also fairly new, so sorry for my ignorance). OP was looking for motivation for drawing and wanted someone to encourage their drawing. I suggested doing a free commission of my new 'sona, which OP has all rights to decline. Just a suggestion to get the art flowing.

EDIT: Also, nice suggestion to the OT.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 22, 2013)

Reckless said:


> I'm aware (but also fairly new, so sorry for my ignorance). OP was looking for motivation for drawing and wanted someone to encourage their drawing. I suggested doing a free commission of my new 'sona, which OP has all rights to decline. Just a suggestion to get the art flowing.
> 
> EDIT: Also, nice suggestion to the OT.



Apologies if I sound(ed) blunt, but there is the Art Exchange for people offering / wanting requests for a reason. c:
And just a small tip for future reference: "please" and "thank you" are so uncommon here, that it's extremely appreciated when you add those few words to your request.


----------



## Reckless (Sep 22, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Apologies if I sound(ed) blunt, but there is the Art Exchange for people offering / wanting requests for a reason. c:
> And just a small tip for future reference: "please" and "thank you" are so uncommon here, that it's extremely appreciated when you add those few words to your request.


Son of a...I knew that sounded weird. Manners do help, you're right. Can't believe I forgot mine. Sorry to be a bother OP, and don't work Ansitru, we're cool. My newness is certainly not a reason to act impolite.


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay okay, I guess I should have been more clear! I'm sorry for the confusion guys!

i know the term "mentor" implies teaching of some sort, but that wasn't exactly what I was referring to. Usually mentors give the person assignments for their own good. That's what I'm requesting. I'm not looking for critiques (unless someone wants to give them, of course they're welcome) or lessons of any sort. I just want someone to be like, "Hay!! Draw this!!" And kinda get on my case about it. "Did you start yet?" "How's it coming along??" Lol and I was hoping for it to be ongoing. I am asking for communication, though. Just not descriptions, but encouragement/pestering. 

Reckless -- I may take you up on your request!! But, I gotta know, do you want to take on an uh.. authoritative (?) role ? I was hoping for it to be more than a one time thing. And to draw different things. Challenges, you know? But nothing too crazy to start with.


----------



## Reckless (Sep 22, 2013)

Kellysaurus said:


> Okay okay, I guess I should have been more clear! I'm sorry for the confusion guys!
> 
> i know the term "mentor" implies teaching of some sort, but that wasn't exactly what I was referring to. Usually mentors give the person assignments for their own good. That's what I'm requesting. I'm not looking for critiques (unless someone wants to give them, of course they're welcome) or lessons of any sort. I just want someone to be like, "Hay!! Draw this!!" And kinda get on my case about it. "Did you start yet?" "How's it coming along??" Lol and I was hoping for it to be ongoing. I am asking for communication, though. Just not descriptions, but encouragement/pestering.
> 
> Reckless -- I may take you up on your request!! But, I gotta know, do you want to take on an uh.. authoritative (?) role ? I was hoping for it to be more than a one time thing. And to draw different things. Challenges, you know? But nothing too crazy to start with.


Ahh thanks for the clarification! I'll certainly make more requests if that's what you want! If you feel the need to draw let me know and I can pester you about something! Haha thanks for considering my idea too!


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 22, 2013)

Kellysaurus said:


> Okay okay, I guess I should have been more clear! I'm sorry for the confusion guys!
> 
> i know the term "mentor" implies teaching of some sort, but that wasn't exactly what I was referring to. Usually mentors give the person assignments for their own good. That's what I'm requesting. I'm not looking for critiques (unless someone wants to give them, of course they're welcome) or lessons of any sort. I just want someone to be like, "Hay!! Draw this!!" And kinda get on my case about it. "Did you start yet?" "How's it coming along??" Lol and I was hoping for it to be ongoing. I am asking for communication, though. Just not descriptions, but encouragement/pestering.
> 
> Reckless -- I may take you up on your request!! But, I gotta know, do you want to take on an uh.. authoritative (?) role ? I was hoping for it to be more than a one time thing. And to draw different things. Challenges, you know? But nothing too crazy to start with.



Honest answer: if that works for you, go for it *BUT* don't allow people to pester you for free art if you are not interested, y'know?
Keep a spine, still remember to say "no", etc etc.


----------



## Reckless (Sep 22, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Honest answer: if that works for you, go for it *BUT* don't allow people to pester you for free art if you are not interested, y'know?
> Keep a spine, still remember to say "no", etc etc.


Yes, please do that. You can get encouraged to draw by people, but don't let them control you completely. Please tell me off if I ever start to do so!


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

Nah I'm not gonna let anyone actually stress me out, but I figure if I work with a person and we build good communication and talk creatively then I would be totally okay with that person giving me things to draw. If it's too much I'd just tell them, but I do want the challenge of having different art assignments!

Anyway, PM me Reckless and we can chat


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

If anyone else is interested, please let me know!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 22, 2013)

You can lead a horse to water but get get it to drink.

You need to find your own motivation. I know it sounds snarky, but in the end motivation comes from yourself. Go read the book Art & Fear honestly.


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You can lead a horse to water but get get it to drink.
> 
> You need to find your own motivation. I know it sounds snarky, but in the end motivation comes from yourself. Go read the book Art & Fear honestly.



I understand your opinion, but the truth is that working with others (whether it's for rp, general stories, comics, whatever) has always motivated me the most. I'm thinking my lack of inspiration is due to my
lack of artistic conversation. Just talking about characters helps. Having friends that love art helps, and having someone *want* me to draw really wanna get at it. I guess I work oddly.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 22, 2013)

Kellysaurus said:


> I understand your opinion, but the truth is that working with others (whether it's for rp, general stories, comics, whatever) has always motivated me the most. I'm thinking my lack of inspiration is due to my
> lack of artistic conversation. Just talking about characters helps. Having friends that love art helps, and having someone *want* me to draw really wanna get at it. I guess I work oddly.



Working lazy. As an artist you're supposed to learn how to generate your own ideas. That's the point of being one. It's like you're just the remix DJ at the party. You can't make your own song you have to rely on others to mix it. If you're in love with drawing you generate your own ideas, don't fear the failures. If you need someone else who loves art, the problem is - *you don't love doing art*, you just want to please others.

What I'm saying is that you need to break out of the habit, doing art from others from time to time is good, but saying "you lack motivation to draw" unless it's someone else giving you the direction is just continuing the cycle.


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Working lazy. As an artist you're supposed to learn how to generate your own ideas. That's the point of being one. It's like you're just the remix DJ at the party. You can't make your own song you have to rely on others to mix it. If you're in love with drawing you generate your own ideas, don't fear the failures. If you need someone else who loves art, the problem is - *you don't love doing art*, you just want to please others.



I disagree. You don't know me, you only know about the problems I've described. Considering what I've said, I can see why you would come to that conclusion, but... It's not the truth. Perhaps pleasing others factors into my inspiration, you might be on to something there.. But I used to draw on my own a lot before so I know there's no reliance on it. Honestly, if you want to psychoanalyze me, this whole this most likely has to do with my disinterest in all the activities I usually enjoy... Regardless, I really have no desire to argue over how I feel, because there's no point to it. I respect your opinion and have nothing against you. I'm just trying something completely out there that I thought about for awhile to see if it would get me out of my slump. If you don't like it, that's cool, but please stop trying to scold me when all I'm looking for is a little fun.


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2013)

Kellysaurus said:


> this whole this most likely has to do with my disinterest in all the activities I usually enjoy....


 That sounds like depression.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 22, 2013)

If you have problems with depression, I'd work on that first. Otherwise you're blaming a symptom as a cause.


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

Alright, here is where I draw the line. Clearly, no one is being hurt by my idea. Also, I'm pretty sure you don't give a damn about me personally. So, what do my issues have to do with anything? If I suspect that I'm depressed that's my call. I noticed that I've been feeling down, and I decided to try something different in hopes to spark an interest in something I haven't been active in in awhile. I'm trying to do something healthy. Seeking external motivation to support the activities I enjoy isn't a negative thing in the least. I'll repeat myself. You don't know me, you don't know the situation. You're getting bits and prices from words on a screen, that doesn't make you understand me. I haven't drawn because I haven't done much of anything for awhile. Perhaps there's been a misunderstanding, but I did not mean to give anyone the impression that I ONLY draw for other people. I simply stated its a great motivator, as I love sharing stories with others and creating things that would excite not just me but someone else. Seeking a new method to get back in the game is a creative way to combat whatever it is that's going on, and I find it disturbing that others would try to discourage me for... What? Does it annoy you that I'm trying to start drawing again? Why? Because you don't like my method? ... Who cares?? Again, if you don't like it, leave it be. You're not helping me by looking down on me. Do you enjoy putting others down? 
I don't get people... What could you possibly get out of dissuading me to do something I'm actually excited about? 
Maybe I don't express myself well. I can give you the benefit of the doubt and assume I'm broadcasting the wrong message. So here I stand to clarify. I look at people's pages and feel jealous that artists can pump out a drawing a day. I want to do that again. I used to. So, in order to try to get back into the groove of things, I am seeking support. That's not a crime. 
As far as depression goes, IF I am depressed, I have been advised to attempt to get myself involved with the activities that I enjoy but haven't done in awhile. So looking for a kick start back into drawing is exactly what I should be doing ... if that were the case.


Please stop pretending to know me, I'm doing this for a reason. I don't mind at all if you don't agree with my choices, but I do mind that you won't let it go.


All I did was seek out a person who is looking for art in hopes for a mutually beneficial experience, and of course, some fun. 


That's not a crime. :c


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2013)

Fucking hostile much. -_-


Your idea might not hurt people, but it relies on someone else giving time to it. Which a lot of people don't have time for.

Have you thought of streaming your art?
Then people could chat with you while you draw.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 22, 2013)

There are places that give you ideas to draw.

http://ctrlpaint.com/

http://cghub.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=70

http://www.youtube.com/user/FZDSCHOOL

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UClM2LuQ1q5WEc23462tQzBg

It took less than five minutes to find things to draw.


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2013)

Even art memes found on FA and DA can inspire you.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> Fucking hostile much. -_-
> 
> 
> Your idea might not hurt people, but it relies on someone else giving time to it. Which a lot of people don't have time for.
> ...



To be honest: exasperated rather than hostile, from what I see. 
Arshes, Teal: you guys mean well, but OP clearly has an idea of what they think will work for them, so.. Let them try?

OP: I do repeat, though: don't get suckered into doing tons of free art against your will. Other than that, have you tried finding inspiration in the art of older painters, movies, music and other things? 
You don't have to pump out a completed drawing a day, but sometimes even just doing some practice-sketches to work on anatomy, backgrounds and whatnot can help if you really have no idea what to draw. Try new mediums, try a 100 theme-challenge.. Experiment, basically.


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not looking for lessons... I have hundreds of pictures saved from various artists that I love for inspiration. I have things to look at when I want visual inspiration. That's not what I'm searching for right now. I want my mind to be stimulated by conversation, by character plot or just general art discussion. I have plenty of ideas, and I'm completely open to others' ideas. I understand that I'm requesting a semi-commitment since it is fueled by conversation, and many people don't have time for that... but that's why I posted on a public forum. I figured someone friendly out there might have the time on their hands and actually be interested in having their characters drawn out, while being open to having me draw random stuff as well. I get that not everyone would be interested, but there's gotta be some people out there who would love to get someone to draw for them. -__-


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

(like I said before) What about streaming?


----------



## Kellysaurus (Sep 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> (like I said before) What about streaming?



I've never done it before. o_o What is it exactly? You draw on a website and people watch? >_>

I mean, I may try it. If you think it's that encouraging I'll definitely check it out. But I donno, I guess I'm just set on having someone to communicate with. Maybe I miss RP... but, I just don't have time for it anymore. I like talking about characters in general I guess, no matter who's it is. I'm really flexible with style and open to a lot of ideas. 

I really think that there's gotta be people out there who are bored and would like to chat about designs with me and have me draw for them. I mean, I know for a fact that I'm not the only one who enjoys it. So I'll just cross my fingers and hope someone else comments here. (If the arguing didn't scare them off -__- )


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

On the mainsite search streaming or stream you'll probably want to check the dates on the submissions to make sure they're not old) and you can pretty much find an active stream at anytime.

Streaming is wear you broadcast your drawing (or other stuff) live to other people. It's easiest with digital art (if you have a decent computer) and if you want to stream traditionally you'll need a webcam.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> To be honest: exasperated rather than hostile, from what I see.
> Arshes, Teal: you guys mean well, but OP clearly has an idea of what they think will work for them, so.. Let them try?
> 
> OP: I do repeat, though: don't get suckered into doing tons of free art against your will. Other than that, have you tried finding inspiration in the art of older painters, movies, music and other things?
> You don't have to pump out a completed drawing a day, but sometimes even just doing some practice-sketches to work on anatomy, backgrounds and whatnot can help if you really have no idea what to draw. Try new mediums, try a 100 theme-challenge.. Experiment, basically.



I'm not saying they can't try, but if they can't find the motivation to try for themselves like their OP said -  doing it for others will eventually be more of a turnoff. Ask anyone doing it for a career - they love drawing but they want to be able to do their own personal projects. I'm simply saying don't blame the symptom for the cause. 

The OP has several problems with the post. Saying they need an art mentor and first post is "I don't feel motivated to draw on my own" is already a problem. 

The other problem is no one is going to reply if they can't even see what the OP can draw to begin with. It's just blocks of text saying I'll draw for you.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 25, 2013)

Are you in the age range of 15-17 years old? Because that's about the age where that whole....everything prior goes on.  I'm standing with the others here- if you can't motivate yourself to do anything (and especially if you think having a folder of images is all the everything you need to improve) , then maybe drawing's not for you. It's very normal for people to fall in and out of love with certain things, that's how we find ourselves, and find what we like to do- I've know many a folk who started drawing a long time ago, and just sorta gave up on it because they didn't feel like it anymore. If you have to work hard to finish anything, and if you struggle just to pick up a pencil, then maybe your creative streak lies elsewhere. Music, writing, etc. 

But yeah, having a hard time finding interest in previous things you loved to do is pretty classic depression- I'm not sure you actually know what clinical depression is.  People here are responding to both to what you've given, and your very defensive spaz. Look into getting treated for that first.  

You want people to demand things from you, open a thread on the Art Exchange. You'll get all the foxes you've ever wanted to draw.


----------



## Paper Phoenix (Sep 26, 2013)

Kellysaurus said:


> I'm not being creepy, I'm being silly. I'm not sure if I can commit to that, but I appreciate the idea. The thing is I *want* to draw, but I feel like I need someone to remind/push me. I used to have a friend back in highschool that insisted I draw daily. We discussed ideas daily and I ended up pumping out a handful of pencil sketches a day. I may be wrong, but... i feel like serious encouragement would help.



In the professional/student art world, it isn't uncommon for aspiring artists to seek out a mentor. It isn't creepy at all! If you need anything feel free to message me, I love sharing my art knowledge


----------



## Firewolfgirl (Sep 30, 2013)

hi , id be happy to try to help you :3 im an aspiring artist myself and know that someone giving you the metaphorical 'kick up the a**' can be a godsend sometimes. id love to help if i can :3 just let me know if your interested

plus just on the depression thing - im a suffer myself, and having someone just to tell me to keep working has helped me before


----------



## Keeroh (Oct 3, 2013)

Honestly, from a playful point of view there's nothing wrong with asking someone to be a drill seargant about your art. It's quite common in some Master/mistress etc relationships for there to be mundane day to day tasks they are on them about, and this isn't any weirder than that. True, this isn't quite the place for it. However, if someone wants a stern superior to kick them into gear, there are people who derive satisfaction from doing so. 
You can always poke around various dommly furries and ask if they are up to taking you in their charge. Best of luck!


----------

